# Knock off batteries?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Picked up 4 M12 knock offs from eBay for $37. Anyone have any issues with non brand?


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

I've had mixed results. Some worked great, some did fine for 20 mins then overheated, some only charged once or not at all, and one memorably melted itself and the charger.

I'd say you haven't taken much of a risk at that price point though. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’ve never bought KO batteries, I run mostly Milwaukee M18 Fuel tools. It sucks to pay about $80-$90 per M18 battery, but hey they’ve lasted me prob 4 years.. they’re reliable and you get what you pay for, it’s also a write off.
Are you really saving any time and or money with the KO’s? IMO not over the long run. 

A buddy of mine bought some he was all like “in yo face” but said batteries sh1t the bed within the year.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I bought a bunch of generic triple stack makita batteries ~6 years ago. Some of them schit the bed being used in my sawzall. I still have two that I keep at home and the wife uses occasionally. They use laptop grade lithium cells that can't handle high currents. Those little m12 packs are about the worst case scenario current wise. The ones I bought had 15 cells and they still had issues with high draw tools.

If you don't use them in a sawzall, skilsaw, angle grinder, fein tool, or other high current tool they might be fine. If they do crap out you can take them apart and use the good cells in your flashlights, that's what I do.


----------

